# Severe anxiety all day long and blank mind???



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What is fueling my anxiety then? I feel horrible physical anxiety yet my mind is blank. There's no relief EVER. Please HELP!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

I know how ya feel.
I got all this shit again after a massive panic attack...then I got rid of it, only to get.it bsck from ANOTHER PANIC ATTACK!!!
I have a lot of anxiety too, sometimes seemingly without reason, but this too shall pass, eh?
I feel pretty normal when Im really occupied with something...that is, when I manage to get occupied.
Just roll with it, try not to fight it, but make conscious effort to think about something else, to undermine the anxiety.
Wish ya all the best


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I also often have anxiety, but it always have a trigger (other physical disorders which get on my nerves). I thinking about asking my psychiatrist for a benzodiazepine like Clonazepam, because all other medications I took (see signature) never helped for this. But I would most likely not take it always to avoid addiction, but only if it's unbearable.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

What meds are you on? Have you talked to your doctor about trying different ones until you find what works for you? In the vast majority of cases there is no need to feel crippling anxiety all day. I was feeling constant panic and sleeping maybe 30 minutes a night until I got on the right type of meds, now I am relaxed 95% of the time and sleep 8 hours a night. I still feel brain fogged and have pretty bad fatigue, but I guess that's not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

The only relief I have is temporary like if I go get massage or whatever. Sick of temporary relief


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Klt, do you experience the blank mind too? What's your story?


----------

